# mount failure [SOLVED]

## bjlockie

This no longer mounts when the machine boots (it used to).

/dev/sdb1               /storage        ext4            noatime         0 2

```
sudo mount -a
```

 does NOT work.

```
sudo mount /storage
```

 DOES work.

----------

## Hu

What is the error message when mount fails?

----------

## armaoin

Try to add the auto option.

```
/dev/sdb1 /storage ext4 noatime,auto 0 2 
```

----------

## bjlockie

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What is the error message when mount fails?

 

There is no error on the console or in dmesg.

----------

## bjlockie

 *armaoin wrote:*   

> Try to add the auto option.
> 
> ```
> /dev/sdb1 /storage ext4 noatime,auto 0 2 
> ```
> ...

 

I'll try it the way you wrote it.

I tried it before with no space after the comma and I may have put it before the noatime.

----------

## Hu

 *bjlockie wrote:*   

>  *Hu wrote:*   What is the error message when mount fails? There is no error on the console or in dmesg.

 The thread title says "mount failure".  If mount failed, it should produce an error message.  If there is no error message, then we need more details about what is not working.  You said that sudo mount -a does not mount the volume.  Does that mean that, even after the system is fully booted and all modules are loaded, the volume still does not mount via mount -a?  When in the situation that mount -a does not mount the volume, what is the output of file -s /dev/sdb1 ; nl /proc/mounts; mount -a -v?

----------

## bjlockie

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *bjlockie wrote:*    *Hu wrote:*   What is the error message when mount fails? There is no error on the console or in dmesg. The thread title says "mount failure".  If mount failed, it should produce an error message.  If there is no error message, then we need more details about what is not working.  You said that sudo mount -a does not mount the volume.  Does that mean that, even after the system is fully booted and all modules are loaded, the volume still does not mount via mount -a?  When in the situation that mount -a does not mount the volume, what is the output of file -s /dev/sdb1 ; nl /proc/mounts; mount -a -v?

 

/storage is not automounting on boot (and mount -a won't do it).

I think it is a failure even though there is no error message.

 *Quote:*   

> # file -s /dev/sdb1 ; nl /proc/mounts; mount -a -v
> 
> /dev/sdb1: DOS-executable (
> 
>      1  rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # file -s /dev/sdb1
> 
> /dev/sdb1: DOS-executable (
> 
> # file -s /dev/sda1
> ...

 

I'll run an fsck /dev/sdb1

[/code]

----------

## Hu

You provided the output of mount -a -v after it was already mounted.  I would like to see the output when it is not yet mounted.

----------

## bjlockie

 *Hu wrote:*   

> You provided the output of mount -a -v after it was already mounted.  I would like to see the output when it is not yet mounted.

 

Adding the explicit 

```
auto
```

 fixed it for now.

If it is intermittent, I will post again.

Thanks everyone.

----------

